# P.dayanum / petriii



## Roy (Feb 16, 2008)

In many, many instances, nurseries & some knowledgable growers submit pictures, plants etc of Paph dayanum and clearly it is P. Petrii or reverse. In my opinion, the 2 plants couldn't be further apart in flower.
I believe petrii was / is described as a natural hybrid between dayanum and javanicum. This I believe is correct as both can be seen in the flower. I understand that petrii is found in the area of dayanum and javanicum. The question is, Is P. petrii a natural hybrid, species or variety of P. dayanum.
This also has a relevance to breeding and judging that needs clarification.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 16, 2008)

I am not familiar with the natural hybrid but I got this link to a picture of the flower of paph. petrii. It does look like a hybrid of dayanum and javanicum.

Ramon

http://kojimatsk.hp.infoseek.co.jp/gensyu/Paph~petrii20040404WakayamaOrchid.jpg


----------



## Rick (Feb 16, 2008)

Try to understand the treatise on dayanum in Cribb's book, Slipper Orchids of Borneo. I can't really figure it out myself other than this all started in 1877 when Burbidge and Veitch discovered two plants. One was named Cypripedium petri and the other was named C. burbidgei. The original "dayanum" epithet was coined in 1862 as Cypripedium dayanum by Reichenbach. 

Somehow over the millennial one became known as P. dayanum and the other as var. petri. This may have had something to do with Fowlie in 1984. But Cribb presently believes the one now known as var petri is a natural hybrid between dayanum and javanicum var virens. I don't know if this is enough documentation to change the status of anything as far as awards, or hybrid history goes, but its obviously a mess.


----------



## Roy (Feb 17, 2008)

Cribb has basically agreed with Fowlei and for once I agree with them all. This is something like Candace, I & many others run into. Name confusion or Nurseries selling something they don't have.


----------



## paphjoint (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep -- Agree -- that's also why we see dayanum vinicolor plants ---- NOoo good !!!


----------

